# Disastro Italia: tutti in fuga dalla Lombardia.



## admin (8 Marzo 2020)

Come documentato QUI http://www.milanworld.net/chiusa-tu...ovince-zona-rossa-vt87060-14.html#post2021279 ed anche da Fanpage, centinaia di persone sono in fuga dalla Lombardia (ma anche da altre province in zona rossa), in queste ore, dopo che il Governo ha annunciato il decreto per la chiusura completa della regione.

Si tratta di tutte persone residenti in Lombardia, regione focolaio del contagio da coronavirus, e quindi potenzialmente infette. Si rischia un disastro totale e l'esplosione di nuovi focolai in altre regioni.

*Appello di Emiliano (Puglia):"Voi che siete scappati dalla Lombardia tornate indietro. Non portate il virus qui".*


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come documentato QUI http://www.milanworld.net/chiusa-tu...ovince-zona-rossa-vt87060-14.html#post2021279 ed anche da Fanpage, centinaia di persone sono in fuga dalla Lombardia, in queste ore, dopo che il Governo ha annunciato il decreto per la chiusura completa della regione.
> 
> Si tratta di tutte persone residenti in Lombardia, regione focolaio del contagio da coronavirus, e quindi potenzialmente infette. Si rischia un disastro totale e l'esplosione di nuovi focolai in altre regioni.



Questa è la mazzata finale. Non ci sono parole.

Un governo di assassini ed un branco di zucche vuote.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2020)

E questa tragedia potrebbe essere partita da un messaggino whatsapp di un tizio del Grande Fratello.
Sconcertante ed umiliante.


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2020)

Aggiungo: secondo voi questa è gente che andrà a farsi il tampone e mettersi in quarantena? 

Domani pranzo di famiglia con 20-30 persone per festeggiare il ritorno da Mammà.


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2020)

ho visto dei video live,per cui la notizia che ho messo di fanpage non è una fake news ahimè

fino a lunedì ci sarà il giorno più caotico della storia recente italiana
a questo punto il governo è a forte rischio secondo me,a meno che non dimostrino che sia stato un sindaco per esempio a dare in pasto a giornalisti prezzolati la bozza
potrebbe anche essere,visto che ne hanno contro parecchi ultimamente al nord,ma non si può far finta di niente e andare a dormire fino a domani mattina


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2020)

Ma bloccassero i treni!


----------



## Tobi (8 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma bloccassero i treni!



e chi li blocca??


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> e chi li blocca??



Polizia ferroviaria.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come documentato QUI http://www.milanworld.net/chiusa-tu...ovince-zona-rossa-vt87060-14.html#post2021279 ed anche da Fanpage, centinaia di persone sono in fuga dalla Lombardia (ma anche da altre province in zona rossa), in queste ore, dopo che il Governo ha annunciato il decreto per la chiusura completa della regione.
> 
> Si tratta di tutte persone residenti in Lombardia, regione focolaio del contagio da coronavirus, e quindi potenzialmente infette. Si rischia un disastro totale e l'esplosione di nuovi focolai in altre regioni.



Adesso useranno l'esercito, sì, ma per scortare la gente a giro per l'Itaglia, visto che i mezzi di trasporto non ce la fanno.

Merendine e pasti caldi per tutti, con raccomandazione di fare i bravi.


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2020)

Qui si rischia davvero di arrivare a centinaia di migliaia se non milioni di contagi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Marzo 2020)

Deve intervenire l'esercito, cosa aspettano questi incapaci?


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come documentato QUI http://www.milanworld.net/chiusa-tu...ovince-zona-rossa-vt87060-14.html#post2021279 ed anche da Fanpage, centinaia di persone sono in fuga dalla Lombardia (ma anche da altre province in zona rossa), in queste ore, dopo che il Governo ha annunciato il decreto per la chiusura completa della regione.
> 
> Si tratta di tutte persone residenti in Lombardia, regione focolaio del contagio da coronavirus, e quindi potenzialmente infette. Si rischia un disastro totale e l'esplosione di nuovi focolai in altre regioni.



Sono le conseguenze del panico, io sono una persona qualsiasi, ed hai visto personalmente come ho reagito alla notizia, immagina i milioni di persone che in Lombardia si trovano per studio o lavoro. Non dovrebbero muoversi da li, ma il panico è la peggior cosa che si possa creare in queste situazioni... la colpa sta sempre a monte. Dicevi che questi ci faranno rimpiangere Craxi e Andreotti? l'hanno gia fatto, questi sono molto molto peggio


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Deve intervenire l'esercito, cosa aspettano questi incapaci?



Esercito ovviamente disarmato, se no qualcuno si fa la bua.

E se qualche malintenzionato ti attacca, ti difendi a parolacce (cit.).


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2020)

io non capisco cosa vogliano fare questi.

se tu lavori o studi al nord cosa vai a fare in un'altra regione quando la tua vita e il tuo appartamento è lì?
se paradossalmente approvassero la bozza non ci potresti più tornare per un mese,allora stiamo parlando di tutelare disperatamente cose inutili individuali e questo fa rabbia veramente


----------



## Tobi (8 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> io non capisco cosa vogliano fare questi.
> 
> se tu lavori o studi al nord cosa vai a fare in un'altra regione quando la tua vita e il tuo appartamento è lì?
> se paradossalmente approvassero la bozza non ci potresti più tornare per un mese,allora stiamo parlando di tutelare disperatamente cose inutili individuali e questo fa rabbia veramente



appunto. E' veramente assurdo vedere delle reazioni simili. Se lavori al nord, vivi in una casa di proprietà o affitto o casa dello studente, vai all'università ecc.. qual'è il senso di tornartene al sud? Che poi stiamo parlando di un blocco per 20 giorni cristo santo mica 5 anni


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2020)

Al di là dell'idiozia della gente, che c'è sempre, la bozza era una porcata senza senso per come era scritta. 
Inapplicabile.
Ignorante nel conoscere anche la struttura delle regioni e delle province come ha rilevato giustamente Bonaccini che pur è un supporter di questi ******* al governo.
Ho riportato il mio caso particolare, che secondo la bozza mi avrebbe permesso potenzialmente di contagiare l'intera provincia di Parma da ovest a est senza limitazioni o controlli, ma mi avrebbe impedito per un mese di andare dalla mia fidanzata o nella mia seconda casa dove ho dei doveri, distanti solo cinque minuti di auto.
La bozza non prevedeva nemmeno l'esercito, da quel che mi hanno bisbigliato.

I blocchi vanno fatti con aree territoriali in raggi chilometrici, studiati per bene. Non fare una lista dei nomi delle province dal libro delle elementari di Di Maio.

Diffondere una bozza del genere che andava scritta, discussa e rivista almeno altre 10 volte per trovare formule efficaci, severe, ma coerenti e sensate, è qualcosa di criminale.


----------



## danjr (8 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> io non capisco cosa vogliano fare questi.
> 
> se tu lavori o studi al nord cosa vai a fare in un'altra regione quando la tua vita e il tuo appartamento è lì?
> se paradossalmente approvassero la bozza non ci potresti più tornare per un mese,allora stiamo parlando di tutelare disperatamente cose inutili individuali e questo fa rabbia veramente



Eh il panico penso. Io paradossalmente mi sono sentito più sicuro, io penso ad esempio che Codogno sarà a breve uno dei posti più sicuri d’eruroa, ma login persona regia e in modo diverso. Quando le pecore scappano la colpa è del pastore


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2020)

*sempre fanpage ha provato a simulare un annuncio su bla bla car per organizzare un viaggio da nord a sud toccando varie città.
partenza due ore dopo l'annuncio di notte e chi lo usa sa che sia un annuncio quasi certo di morire.
in pochi minuti decine di richieste.
*

io sono molto preoccupato sinceramente


----------



## Coccosheva81 (8 Marzo 2020)

E comunque io preferirei ammalarmi in un ospedale semicollassato in Lombardia che in uno vergine in Calabria.
Già solo per il know-how e l’esperienza che i medici lombardi hanno giocoforza dovuto apprendere, c’è il caso che al sud in molti posti dove ci sono pochissimo contagi manco abbiano idea delle procedure da seguire.
Parlo per esperienza, un ospedale di vallata qui vicino ha fatto un casino con un solo paziente che da solo ha quarantenizzato un paio di reparti, cardiologia e medicina generale, perché medici impreparati hanno scazzato con i sintomi.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Al di là dell'idiozia della gente, che c'è sempre, la bozza era una porcata senza senso per come era scritta.
> Inapplicabile.
> Ignorante nel conoscere anche la struttura delle regioni e delle province come ha rilevato giustamente Bonaccini che pur è un supporter di questi ******* al governo.
> Ho riportato il mio caso particolare, che secondo la bozza mi avrebbe permesso potenzialmente di contagiare l'intera provincia di Parma da ovest a est senza limitazioni o controlli, ma mi avrebbe impedito per un mese di andare dalla mia fidanzata o nella mia seconda casa dove ho dei doveri, distanti solo cinque minuti di auto.
> ...



1) Questa gente, essendo idiota, è la stessa che vota e continua a tenere a galla questi governi di delinquenti.

2) La bozza la scrivono a caso, poi vedono la reazione della gente (magari leggono pure questo forum per capire dove sbagliano), e solo allora correggono.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Marzo 2020)

Se fanno partire sto treno, devono venire a prendere i passeggeri all'arrivo e riportarli in Lombardia con la forza.


----------



## mabadi (8 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> io non capisco cosa vogliano fare questi.
> 
> se tu lavori o studi al nord cosa vai a fare in un'altra regione quando la tua vita e il tuo appartamento è lì?
> se paradossalmente approvassero la bozza non ci potresti più tornare per un mese,allora stiamo parlando di tutelare disperatamente cose inutili individuali e questo fa rabbia veramente



molti saranno studenti. Visto che hanno chiuso le università, pub ecc. tornano a casa.
In linea di principio -non mi mangiate- ci sta che un ragazzo/a di 19-20 anni in una situazione simile voglia tornare a casa.
Il problema è che una volta a casa dovrebbe stare con tutta la famiglia in quarantena e sappiamo che così non sarà.


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> molti saranno studenti. Visto che hanno chiuso le università, pub ecc. tornano a casa.
> In linea di principio -non mi mangiate- ci sta che un ragazzo/a di 19-20 anni in una situazione simile voglia tornare a casa.
> Il problema è che una volta a casa dovrebbe stare con tutta la famiglia in quarantena e sappiamo che così non sarà.



secondo me non sono molti gli studenti
l'università è sospesa fino al 15 marzo,con quella bozza poi non potresti più tornare fino al 3 aprile almeno.
e già da giorni sufficienti erano chiuse le università,non hanno aspettato fino a stasera tardi per partire


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2020)

Premesso che stiamo parlando di un presidente del Consiglio avvocatuccio da Forum, di un bruscolinaro e di un culatello da Grande Fratello, a me queste mosse intraprese fino ad oggi sembrano troppo troppo troppo stupide anche per soggetti del genere. Spero che questi traditori della patria non ci abbiamo venduto e che non sia tutto ben programmato.


----------



## Wetter (8 Marzo 2020)

Quello che sta avvenendo è frutto di una gestione politica della cosa da totali incapaci,spero,una volta terminata l'emergenza,che questi maledetti che siedono ora al governo paghino per come hanno gestito un emergenza nazionale.


----------



## mabadi (8 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> secondo me non sono molti gli studenti
> l'università è sospesa fino al 15 marzo,con quella bozza poi non potresti più tornare fino al 3 aprile almeno.
> e già da giorni sufficienti erano chiuse le università,non hanno aspettato fino a stasera tardi per partire



dalle foto mi sembravano giovani con lo zaino.
Fino al decreto in qualsiasi momento avresti potuto raggiungere la tua famiglia quindi non c'erano esigenze particolari, per andartene.
Se mettono il blocco e ti viene il coronavirus resteresti solo.
Naturalmente sono ipotesi.

Cmq gli esami fino a venerdì si sono svolti.


----------



## mabadi (8 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Premesso che stiamo parlando di un presidente del Consiglio avvocatuccio da Forum, di un bruscolinaro e di un culatello da Grande Fratello, a me queste mosse intraprese fino ad oggi sembrano troppo troppo troppo stupide anche per soggetti del genere. Spero che questi traditori della patria non ci abbiamo venduto e che non sia tutto ben programmato.



Admin dimentichi una cosa.
Un presidente del consiglio non eletto
e che è stato presidente di una maggioranza con la lega e di una maggioranza con il pd.
Forse -non ricorso- scelto da una piattaforma internet che non garantisce nessuna sicurezza dei dati.

Robe che neanche nella I repubblica si facevano.


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Se mettono il blocco e ti viene il coronavirus resteresti solo.
> .



anche questo è vero.
andiamo a provare a dormire dai.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Esercito ovviamente disarmato, se no qualcuno si fa la bua.
> 
> E se qualche malintenzionato ti attacca, ti difendi a parolacce (cit.).



Non per fare il bastian contrario per forza. Ma ormai il virus è incontenibile, si può solo ritardare/limitare il picco.
Perchè ad un alto picco di malati non ci sono i posti letto sufficienti. (E non ci sono perchè la sanità è stata smantellata!)
In questa diluizione del contagio, data la sua alta trasmissibilità, non si esclude affatto la pandemia. 
A questo punto chi è sano perchè non può muoversi per l'Italia o l'Europa o nel Mondo? Non intendo i sintomatici o i positivi (in Korea sono arrivati a 140.000 tamponi...), ma quelli sani.
Se io sono testato negativo (per ipotesi) e sto bene, perchè non posso lasciare la Lombardia??

Poi il mio pensiero va a tutte quelle famiglie e comunità che vivono al confine tra le regioni:
da un giorno all'altro le famiglie verranno divise, gli amici, i fidanzati, i compagni... 
chi al di qua del muro e chi al di là,
in tipico stile da regime comunista da cui non si può uscire,
in cui parte una caccia a chi non è allineato,
in cui iniziano le delazioni,
in cui il diritto civile viene sospeso.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Marzo 2020)

Hanno detto al TG5 che la fuga di massa dalla Lombardia è una fake news.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non per fare il bastian contrario per forza. Ma ormai il virus è incontenibile, si può solo ritardare/limitare il picco.
> Perchè ad un alto picco di malati non ci sono i posti letto sufficienti. (E non ci sono perchè la sanità è stata smantellata!)
> In questa diluizione del contagio, data la sua alta trasmissibilità, non si esclude affatto la pandemia.
> A questo punto chi è sano perchè non può muoversi per l'Italia o l'Europa o nel Mondo? Non intendo i sintomatici o i positivi (in Korea sono arrivati a 140.000 tamponi...), ma quelli sani.
> ...



Ma su questo siamo tutti d'accordo, credo, a scanso di ipocrisia.

Il peccato originale è stato commesso all'inizio e lo sappiamo benissimo. Il virus è inarrestabile per sua natura, e di questo possiamo ringraziare i cinesi e/o gli americani. Nessuno pretendeva di rendere l'Italia impermeabile. Ma visto da che razza di posto veniva il contagio, il regime che c'è là e la assoluta inattendibilità delle informazioni, unito alle immagini raccapriccianti, dovevamo essere molto più incisivi e prendere misure draconiane da subito. Poi magari rilassavi in caso. Invece di abbaiare al razzismo e agli abbracci.

Questo ti poteva dare qualche settimana di vantaggio sul virus, limitando la diffusione e i focolai. Abbiamo visto tutti come sia stato deleterio. Quelle poche settimane sono risultate determinanti nel farci eleggere untori del pianeta, mentre gli altri stavano zitti e buoni e ci osservavano distruggerci con le nostre stesse mani. E' bastato fare qualche slogan, unito alla totale inconsistenza e malafede dell'OMS, per decretarci degli zozzoni appestati da evitare.

E noi, invece, piuttosto che farci sentire con forza e buttare melma sugli altri che se ne stavano zitti, ci andiamo a mangiare una pizza insieme.

Poi, chiaramente, piove sul bagnato, ed adesso è tutta una girandola di decisioni assurde, di sbagli uno sopra l'altro. Una rincorsa a rimediare, tappano una falla e se ne aprono due.

Quello che dici è giusto, e andava bene se le politiche di intervento fossero state armoniose e sobrie fin da subito.

Chiaro che avremmo avuto il contagio, come gli altri, tremendo o meno che fosse.

Invece abbiamo avuto il classico contagio/commedia all'itagliana.


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Premesso che stiamo parlando di un presidente del Consiglio avvocatuccio da Forum, di un bruscolinaro e di un culatello da Grande Fratello, a me queste mosse intraprese fino ad oggi sembrano troppo troppo troppo stupide anche per soggetti del genere. Spero che questi traditori della patria non ci abbiamo venduto e che non sia tutto ben programmato.



Non lo escluderei con troppa fretta


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Marzo 2020)

Sta parlando COnte in diretta, non so a che canale visto che lo sto guardando online su youtube sul canale di Palazzo Chigi.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma su questo siamo tutti d'accordo, credo, a scanso di ipocrisia.
> 
> Il peccato originale è stato commesso all'inizio e lo sappiamo benissimo. Il virus è inarrestabile per sua natura, e di questo possiamo ringraziare i cinesi e/o gli americani. Nessuno pretendeva di rendere l'Italia impermeabile. Ma visto da che razza di posto veniva il contagio, il regime che c'è là e la assoluta inattendibilità delle informazioni, unito alle immagini raccapriccianti, dovevamo essere molto più incisivi e prendere misure draconiane da subito. Poi magari rilassavi in caso. Invece di abbaiare al razzismo e agli abbracci.
> 
> ...



Se lo si guarda da un ottica di un governo anti-italiano è tutto coerente, perfetto:
prima si lascia che il virus arrivi e circoli, minimizzando, 
accusando chi vorrebbe un contenimento immediato (regioni del nord fascioleghiste)
poi allo spuntare dell'epidemia, cogliere le lamentele dell'opposizione ("il governo deve prendere misure drastiche sulla spinta dell'opposizione" cit)
e prendere misure draconiane che penalizzano l'economia
all'aggravarsi della situazione, prendere via via misure sempre più drastiche, fino alla soppressione totale dello stato di diritto;
collasso delle piccole-medie-imprese; 
famiglie a cui viene tolta l'energia elettrica e il gas perchè insolventi;
rivolte, e soppressione militare, senza copertura mediatica;
soppressione di internet e rete telefonica;
morti sottostimate, sparizioni di persone "causa virus".

Insomma si prepara un incubo comunista.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Se lo si guarda da un ottica di un governo anti-italiano è tutto coerente, perfetto:
> prima si lascia che il virus arrivi e circoli, minimizzando,
> accusando chi vorrebbe un contenimento immediato (regioni del nord fascioleghiste)
> poi allo spuntare dell'epidemia, cogliere le lamentele dell'opposizione ("il governo deve prendere misure drastiche sulla spinta dell'opposizione" cit)
> ...



Ma il fatto che ci sia un piano dietro può essere plausibile, anche se non credo che sia stato appositamente progettato per l'Italia.

Diciamo che, messo da parte l'origine del virus e il suo scopo, quando è arrivato in Europa qualcuno si è subito organizzato per sfruttare l'opportunità e piantare un altro chiodo sulla nostra bara. L'idea è sicuramente esterna, poi il martello e i chiodi li abbiamo forniti gentilmente noi.

Me la vedrei bene una vignetta dove Magron, la Merghel e altri danno le istruzioni su come si piantano i chiodi al nostro PDR e a Montalbano, che annuisce e dice signorsì, facendo quelle facce da babbeo ridanciano e sguaiato.

Visto la nostra stupidità senza limiti, mi aspetto a breve anche dichiarazioni ufficiali di nostre scuse con tutti i paesi dell'unione per aver "coltivato" questo virus, nella convinta follia di risultare "educati" e "rispettosi". Vedrai se ci arriviamo.


----------



## kekkopot (8 Marzo 2020)

Comunque l'italiani sono veramente ritardati. Io abito in lombardia ma non ne sono orginario, ma per senso civico non mi verrebbe mai in mente di andarmene in questo momento per potenzialmente infettare i miei parenti o altri


----------



## Zenos (8 Marzo 2020)

Meritiamo l'estinzione.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Marzo 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Hanno detto al TG5 che la fuga di massa dalla Lombardia è una fake news.



Mi pare la cosa più probabile. Non ha alcun senso, a parte poche persone, la maggioranza non ha proprio un motivo logico per lasciare la lombardia.

In questo periodo si sta vedendo il grave problema che abbiamo con l'informazione in generale.



Zenos ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bisogna vedere se la foto è vera, ormai io dubito di tutto. Ormai non c'è più la certezza di niente, è frustrante non avere certezze.

Non è inconsueto usare foto e video di altri anni.


----------



## kekkopot (8 Marzo 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Meritiamo l'estinzione.



Spero non sia vero... in quel caso meriteremmo davvero l'estinzione come popolo


----------



## Manue (8 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come documentato QUI http://www.milanworld.net/chiusa-tu...ovince-zona-rossa-vt87060-14.html#post2021279 ed anche da Fanpage, centinaia di persone sono in fuga dalla Lombardia (ma anche da altre province in zona rossa), in queste ore, dopo che il Governo ha annunciato il decreto per la chiusura completa della regione.
> 
> Si tratta di tutte persone residenti in Lombardia, regione focolaio del contagio da coronavirus, e quindi potenzialmente infette. Si rischia un disastro totale e l'esplosione di nuovi focolai in altre regioni.




Una persona viene da quel paesello di 1000 persone arroccato sulle montagne calabresi,
perché non esiliarsi lì ed essere al sicuro anziché stare nella Milano infetta??
Questo è il pensiero di chi è qui per studio/lavoro...

Personalmente ed egoisticamente,
essendo di Milano, se questo persone tornato a casa, 
mi fanno un favore in questo momento ....


----------



## Manue (8 Marzo 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Hanno detto al TG5 che la fuga di massa dalla Lombardia è una fake news.



Tutto vero, 
vai su fanpage e guarda tu stesso. 

Ieri alle 23:25 è partito un treno per Salerno, che ha spalmato gente in tutta Italia...
e chissà quanti sono andati via con la propria auto!


----------



## overlord (8 Marzo 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Tutto vero,
> vai su fanpage e guarda tu stesso.
> 
> Ieri alle 23:25 è partito un treno per Salerno, che ha spalmato gente in tutta Italia...
> e chissà quanti sono andati via con la propria auto!



Se fosse vero questo esodo notturno....paradossalmente tra qualche settimana la Lombardia sarà la regione più sicura in cui vivere.


----------



## Mika (8 Marzo 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Tutto vero,
> vai su fanpage e guarda tu stesso.
> 
> Ieri alle 23:25 è partito un treno per Salerno, che ha spalmato gente in tutta Italia...
> e chissà quanti sono andati via con la propria auto!



Ho visto il filmato ora da Fanpage... la gente è sciroccata altro che fake news. La Stazione di Milano Porta Garibaldi presa d'assalto che nemmeno agosto...


----------



## Igniorante (8 Marzo 2020)

Militarizzazione totale is the only way.
È ora di cominciare a sparare, spiace dirlo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Marzo 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Una persona viene da quel paesello di 1000 persone arroccato sulle montagne calabresi,
> perché non esiliarsi lì ed essere al sicuro anziché stare nella Milano infetta??
> Questo è il pensiero di chi è qui per studio/lavoro...
> 
> ...



È il pensiero che può fare appunto un ritardato.. Se sei infetto asintomatica e ti porti dalla Milano infetta il virus nel paesello arroccato rischi di infettare mille persone che mai avrebbero dovuto essere esposte..


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Marzo 2020)

Spero vivamente che ogni singolo fuggiasco venga recuperato e sanzionato pesantemente. Gentaglia simil-rivoluzionaria che non riesce ad accettare di starsene buona in casa 20 giorni per un'emergenza sanitaria, sono delle bestie. La leggerezza non va tollerata, compresa quella del criminale che ha diffuso la bozza.

Non deve esistere libertà di stampa su temi di interesse pubblico così rilevante, questo è il vero sciacallaggio, giornalisti criminali


----------



## sipno (8 Marzo 2020)

Ignoranti!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> io non capisco cosa vogliano fare questi.
> 
> se tu lavori o studi al nord cosa vai a fare in un'altra regione quando la tua vita e il tuo appartamento è lì?
> se paradossalmente approvassero la bozza non ci potresti più tornare per un mese,allora stiamo parlando di tutelare disperatamente cose inutili individuali e questo fa rabbia veramente



Vogliono tutelare solo il loro squallido aperitivo serale al bar, o il loro inutile filmetto al cinema, cose vitali. Sono delle bestie


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Una persona viene da quel paesello di 1000 persone arroccato sulle montagne calabresi,
> perché non esiliarsi lì ed essere al sicuro anziché stare nella Milano infetta??
> Questo è il pensiero di chi è qui per studio/lavoro...
> 
> ...



Tu credi ??
Anche egoisticamente hai fatto male i conti.
Evitare che si creino altri focolai vuol dire concentrarsi su uno solo anche per ciò che concerne personale sanitario nonchè strutture.
Lo vuoi capire che siamo senza medici e strutture se continua cosi??
Anche la tanto bistrattata calabria ha delle eccellenze mediche che potrebbe mettere al servizio della tua milano.
Oggi , come non mai, siamo italiani, non calabresi e lombardi.


----------



## Jino (8 Marzo 2020)

Comunque tutto perchè di base siamo un popolo viziato, senza un minimo di buon senso, senza un minimo di amore verso la collettività. Io non so cosa ci sia di cosi difficile nell'accettare di stare quindici, venti, trenta giorni in casa ed uscire solamente per il minimo indispensabile, davvero non lo capisco.


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Spero vivamente che ogni singolo fuggiasco venga recuperato e sanzionato pesantemente. Gentaglia simil-rivoluzionaria che non riesce ad accettare di starsene buona in casa 20 giorni per un'emergenza sanitaria, sono delle bestie. La leggerezza non va tollerata, compresa quella del criminale che ha diffuso la bozza.
> 
> Non deve esistere libertà di stampa su temi di interesse pubblico così rilevante, questo è il vero sciacallaggio, giornalisti criminali



Il bello è che se poi dice che la gran parte della popolazione è composta da ritardati, c'è chi si offende...


----------



## bmb (8 Marzo 2020)

Che razza di popolo di ritardati che siamo. Va be che se non lo fossimo stati non votavamo Di Maio e Rocco Casalino. Devono introdurre al più presto pene esemplari e schierare l'esercito. Non c'è altra soluzione contro un popolo di mentecatti. Purtroppo i cinesi sono molto più ligi alle regole di noi, al di là del fatto che si mangiano i topi.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2020)

Comunque sono sicuro che questi geni in fuga sono gli stessi che fino ad oggi se ne sono sbattuti alla grande, hanno preso tutto alla leggera e hanno rinunciato a nulla rispetto alle loro abitudini.
Praticamente sono gli ignoranti di turno.


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tu credi ??
> Anche egoisticamente hai fatto male i conti.
> Evitare che si creino altri focolai vuol dire concentrarsi su uno solo anche per ciò che concerne personale sanitario nonchè strutture.
> Lo vuoi capire che siamo senza medici e strutture se continua cosi??
> ...



La tanto bistrattata Calabria già da decenni fornisce numerosi luminari agli ospedali del Nord,anzi,la gran parte degli specialisti che operano nelle strutture sanitarie del Nord Italia sono meridionali.Io sono calabrese,da un mese a questa parte sto leggendo su queste pagine cose che pensavo fossero superate nel 2020,gente che fino all'altro giorno auspicava focolai al Sud per par condicio,ovviamente sono poche le bestie che hanno lasciato intendere come la pensano,senza offesa per le bestie,per te tanta stima.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2020)

Riferita la regolare partenza di treni e aerei da Milano, ma non c'è un decreto?! Cioè siamo alla pazzia assoluta.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> La tanto bistrattata Calabria già da decenni fornisce numerosi luminari agli ospedali del Nord,anzi,la gran parte degli specialisti che operano nelle strutture sanitarie del Nord Italia sono meridionali.Io sono calabrese,da un mese a questa parte sto leggendo su queste pagine cose che pensavo fossero superate nel 2020,gente che fino all'altro giorno auspicava focolai al Sud per par condicio,ovviamente sono poche le bestie che hanno lasciato intendere come la pensano,senza offesa per le bestie,per te tanta stima.



Alcuni non hanno capito che se si continua cosi, dopo aver reperito veterinari, farmacisti e tutti i professionisti riconducibili ai vari ordine dei medici, ripiegheremo su macellai e calzolai perchè i nostri eroi esposti in prima linea non bastano.
Facendone invece una questione di posti letto, anche i pochi posti della calabria possono essere messi a disposizione di chi ne avesse bisogno ma avere,per assurdo, 3-4 focolai vorrebbe dire ritrovarsi a fronteggiare una situazione non medica ma tipica della guerra!!!
Oggi, ripeto, se non pensiamo e tifiamo da italiani ne usciremo malissimo.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Riferita la regolare partenza di treni e aerei da Milano, ma non c'è un decreto?! Cioè siamo alla pazzia assoluta.



Sarà da razzisti intervenire con l'esercito??


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sarà da razzisti intervenire con l'esercito??


Il governo è allo sbando più totale.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il governo è allo sbando più totale.



Colui che ha creato questo allarmismo dando ai giornalisti la notizia di ciò a cui si stava lavorando va processato per direttissima e buttato dentro per crimini contro l'umanità.
Ci rendiamo conto di cosa ha scatenato???


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Riferita la regolare partenza di treni e aerei da Milano, ma non c'è un decreto?! Cioè siamo alla pazzia assoluta.



.


----------



## Jino (8 Marzo 2020)

Io in uno scenario del genere ai primi di maggio devo veder nascere mia figlia... in uno scenario apocalittico.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2020)

Stanotte e' morta la zia di mia mamma. 76 anni, nessuna patologia, solo per coronavirus. Morta da sola senza i parenti, non avrà neanche un funerale.

Oltre a questo, che ha distrutto psicologicamente il malato della mia famiglia che sto assistendo, c'è il divieto che mi blocca tutti i parenti e gli amici di cui avrei bisogno per assistenza, e ovviamente la paura di contrarre il virus che sarebbe immediatamente fatale per il mio caro, vista la sua patologia.

Ora ho bisogno d idarmi uno schiaffo, reagire, e capire cosa sta succedendo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Stanotte e' morta la zia di mia mamma. 76 anni, nessuna patologia, solo per coronavirus. Morta da sola senza i parenti, non avrà neanche un funerale.
> 
> Oltre a questo, che ha distrutto psicologicamente il malato della mia famiglia che sto assistendo, c'è il divieto che mi blocca tutti i parenti e gli amici di cui avrei bisogno per assistenza, e ovviamente la paura di contrarre il virus che sarebbe immediatamente fatale per il mio caro, vista la sua patologia.
> 
> Ora ho bisogno d idarmi uno schiaffo, reagire, e capire cosa sta succedendo.



Le mie condoglianze, ti sono vicino. È un momento difficilissimo, dobbiamo trovare la forza di andare avanti altrimenti finirà anche peggio questa cosa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io in uno scenario del genere ai primi di maggio devo veder nascere mia figlia... in uno scenario apocalittico.



Spero che per allora la situazione sia rientrata.


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Alcuni non hanno capito che se si continua cosi, dopo aver reperito veterinari, farmacisti e tutti i professionisti riconducibili ai vari ordine dei medici, ripiegheremo su macellai e calzolai perchè i nostri eroi esposti in prima linea non bastano.
> Facendone invece una questione di posti letto, anche i pochi posti della calabria possono essere messi a disposizione di chi ne avesse bisogno ma avere,per assurdo, 3-4 focolai vorrebbe dire ritrovarsi a fronteggiare una situazione non medica ma tipica della guerra!!!
> Oggi, ripeto, se non pensiamo e tifiamo da italiani ne usciremo malissimo.



Dici bene,ma tanti la pensano diversamente.Io nel 2009 andai da volontario all'Aquila,e qualche decennio prima mio zio salì in Friuli sempre da volontario,oggi leggendo qualche commento su questo forum non so dire quanta gente del Nord verrebbe giù in Calabria da volontaria,per un terremoto.


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2020)

*Appello di Emiliano (Puglia):"Voi che siete scappati dalla Lombardia tornate indietro. Non portate il virus qui".*


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Stanotte e' morta la zia di mia mamma. 76 anni, nessuna patologia, solo per coronavirus. Morta da sola senza i parenti, non avrà neanche un funerale.
> 
> Oltre a questo, che ha distrutto psicologicamente il malato della mia famiglia che sto assistendo, c'è il divieto che mi blocca tutti i parenti e gli amici di cui avrei bisogno per assistenza, e ovviamente la paura di contrarre il virus che sarebbe immediatamente fatale per il mio caro, vista la sua patologia.
> 
> Ora ho bisogno d idarmi uno schiaffo, reagire, e capire cosa sta succedendo.



Tieni duro, fratello. Fatti forza.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Appello di Emiliano (Puglia):"Voi che siete scappati dalla Lombardia tornate indietro. Non portate il virus qui".*



Come dice l'amministratore : saranno dalle nonne per mangiare le orecchiette.
E chi li ferma.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Stanotte e' morta la zia di mia mamma. 76 anni, nessuna patologia, solo per coronavirus. Morta da sola senza i parenti, non avrà neanche un funerale.
> 
> Oltre a questo, che ha distrutto psicologicamente il malato della mia famiglia che sto assistendo, c'è il divieto che mi blocca tutti i parenti e gli amici di cui avrei bisogno per assistenza, e ovviamente la paura di contrarre il virus che sarebbe immediatamente fatale per il mio caro, vista la sua patologia.
> 
> Ora ho bisogno d idarmi uno schiaffo, reagire, e capire cosa sta succedendo.



Ti sono idealmente vicino fratello, fatti forza.


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Stanotte e' morta la zia di mia mamma. 76 anni, nessuna patologia, solo per coronavirus. Morta da sola senza i parenti, non avrà neanche un funerale.
> 
> Oltre a questo, che ha distrutto psicologicamente il malato della mia famiglia che sto assistendo, c'è il divieto che mi blocca tutti i parenti e gli amici di cui avrei bisogno per assistenza, e ovviamente la paura di contrarre il virus che sarebbe immediatamente fatale per il mio caro, vista la sua patologia.
> 
> Ora ho bisogno d idarmi uno schiaffo, reagire, e capire cosa sta succedendo.



Te l'ho detto ieri e te lo ripeto, per quello che può valere, ti auguro di uscirne al meglio e al più presto intanto le mie condoglianze


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Come dice l'amministratore : saranno dalle nonne per mangiare le orecchiette.
> E chi li ferma.



Ma assolutamente. Oggi è anche domenica. Mega pranzo di famiglia con i parenti dal primo al ventesimo grado. E fiumi di alcool al grido di "Io il virus lo ammazzo così!!".

Poi in serata tutti insieme davanti alla tv per vedere Juve - Inter.


----------



## Pit96 (8 Marzo 2020)

Ma la gente come fa ad essere così stupida?


----------



## diavolo (8 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sarà da razzisti intervenire con l'esercito??



Se lo schieri contro il tuo popolo no.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma assolutamente. Oggi è anche domenica. Mega pranzo di famiglia con i parenti dal primo al ventesimo grado. E fiumi di alcool al grido di "Io il virus lo ammazzo così!!".
> 
> Poi in serata tutti insieme davanti alla tv per vedere Juve - Inter.



Scenario quasi scontato.. Mamma mia che paese..


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Stanotte e' morta la zia di mia mamma. 76 anni, nessuna patologia, solo per coronavirus. Morta da sola senza i parenti, non avrà neanche un funerale.
> 
> Oltre a questo, che ha distrutto psicologicamente il malato della mia famiglia che sto assistendo, c'è il divieto che mi blocca tutti i parenti e gli amici di cui avrei bisogno per assistenza, e ovviamente la paura di contrarre il virus che sarebbe immediatamente fatale per il mio caro, vista la sua patologia.
> 
> Ora ho bisogno d idarmi uno schiaffo, reagire, e capire cosa sta succedendo.



Condoglianze e tieni duro..


----------



## Solo (8 Marzo 2020)

Vedo che non si perde mai occasione per sputare sul proprio paese, eh?

È difficile fare misure cinesi se non sei una dittatura come la Cina.

Guardando i numeri la Francia ha tipo una settimana di ritardo rispetto a noi, la Germania due. Vedrete che fra qualche giorno anche lì ci sarà lo stesso esatto bordello che stiamo vedendo ora. Esattamente come si era visto per i supermercati qualche giorno fa, che sono stati assaltati ovunque, non solo in Italia.


----------



## Manue (8 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tu credi ??
> Anche egoisticamente hai fatto male i conti.
> Evitare che si creino altri focolai vuol dire concentrarsi su uno solo anche per ciò che concerne personale sanitario nonchè strutture.
> Lo vuoi capire che siamo senza medici e strutture se continua cosi??
> ...



Il mio non è un discorso razzista, sia chiaro...
in primis sottolineavo l’ignoranza di coloro che partono, Calabria era per dire, la prima che mi è venuta in mente, ma potevo dire Campania, Lazio o Liguria... 
secondo,
se vanno via e il sistema sanitario è al collasso, mi fanno un favore perché curiamo chi non raggiunge questi livelli di ignoranza!
E non sono i milanesi, TUTTI, anche chi è calabrese o pugliese, chi rimane qui perché è conscio della gravità delle sue eventuali gesta!


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Marzo 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io in uno scenario del genere ai primi di maggio devo veder nascere mia figlia... in uno scenario apocalittico.



Sono questi gli eventi che mantengono viva ogni speranza,la tua bambina come tanti altri in arrivo tengono acceso il sole.


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Stanotte e' morta la zia di mia mamma. 76 anni, nessuna patologia, solo per coronavirus. Morta da sola senza i parenti, non avrà neanche un funerale.
> 
> Oltre a questo, che ha distrutto psicologicamente il malato della mia famiglia che sto assistendo, c'è il divieto che mi blocca tutti i parenti e gli amici di cui avrei bisogno per assistenza, e ovviamente la paura di contrarre il virus che sarebbe immediatamente fatale per il mio caro, vista la sua patologia.
> 
> Ora ho bisogno d idarmi uno schiaffo, reagire, e capire cosa sta succedendo.



Dispiace tanto,non perdere la forza e la concentrazione.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Stanotte e' morta la zia di mia mamma. 76 anni, nessuna patologia, solo per coronavirus. Morta da sola senza i parenti, non avrà neanche un funerale.
> 
> Oltre a questo, che ha distrutto psicologicamente il malato della mia famiglia che sto assistendo, c'è il divieto che mi blocca tutti i parenti e gli amici di cui avrei bisogno per assistenza, e ovviamente la paura di contrarre il virus che sarebbe immediatamente fatale per il mio caro, vista la sua patologia.
> 
> Ora ho bisogno d idarmi uno schiaffo, reagire, e capire cosa sta succedendo.



sentite condoglianze.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Il mio non è un discorso razzista, sia chiaro...
> in primis sottolineavo l’ignoranza di coloro che partono, Calabria era per dire, la prima che mi è venuta in mente, ma potevo dire Campania, Lazio o Liguria...
> secondo,
> se vanno via e il sistema sanitario è al collasso, mi fanno un favore perché curiamo chi non raggiunge questi livelli di ignoranza!
> E non sono i milanesi, TUTTI, anche chi è calabrese o pugliese, chi rimane qui perché è conscio della gravità delle sue eventuali gesta!



Ma non ne sto facendo un discorso di milanese o calabrese, sto dicendo che è importante non far nascere altri focolai perchè molto probabilmente dovremo attingere a medici di altre zone.
Quindi se questi soggetti vanno via e fanno nascere focolai altrove non ti fanno un favore ma arrecano un danno anche a te perchè perdi medici e posti letto di altre zone e che potrebbero servire.
Tra non molto la lombardia deve giocoforza richiedere medici o disponibilità di posti letto ad altre regioni.
Lo sai che sono stati bloccati veterinari, farmacisti , oss, dentisti e altro personale sanitario riconducibile all'ordine dei medici per garantire assistenza sanitaria in una regione che pare in guerra??
La lombardia sta stoicamente combattendo ma si sta fronteggiando una guerra senza tregua con medici che fanno notte e giorno in ospedale.
Con la speranza che non contraggano tutti l'infezione altrimenti sono caxxi amari.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Appello di Emiliano (Puglia):"Voi che siete scappati dalla Lombardia tornate indietro. Non portate il virus qui".*



devono essere portati direttamente in quarantena, ma in una galera per tentata strage.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2020)

Mia suocera abita in provincia di Reggio Emilia, stamattina è andata al mare nelle Marche, tutto come se niente fosse, non c'era nessuno a controllare.

Io non ho parole.


----------



## Manue (8 Marzo 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> La tanto bistrattata Calabria già da decenni fornisce numerosi luminari agli ospedali del Nord,anzi,la gran parte degli specialisti che operano nelle strutture sanitarie del Nord Italia sono meridionali.Io sono calabrese,da un mese a questa parte sto leggendo su queste pagine cose che pensavo fossero superate nel 2020,gente che fino all'altro giorno auspicava focolai al Sud per par condicio,ovviamente sono poche le bestie che hanno lasciato intendere come la pensano,senza offesa per le bestie,per te tanta stima.




Non metto in dubbio le eccellenze che arrivano dal sud, 
per me possono arrivare da qualsiasi angolo dell’Italia...ma proprio tutti!

Metto in dubbio certi atteggiamenti che rischiano di fare uno stillicidio al sud, 
rischiano di sterminare il sud, dato che la maggior parte degli abitanti è anziana...

Qua bisogna condannare queste persone, 
anche se calabresi o pugliesi, e voi dovreste essere i primi!
Stanno venendo a casa vostra, andrebbero messi in galera!


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Marzo 2020)

Aggiungi un posto a tavola.Ho appena saputo da una mia amica che stasera un ristorante qua in zona che avrebbe organizzato la cena per la festa delle donne,ha avuto richiesta di aggiungere altri 6 posti per ragazze che arrivano oggi,universitarie.Secondo voi da dove arrivano?Sopratutto,c'è bisogno che vi dica cosa ha risposto il ristoratore?La mia amica ha disdetto immediatamente.


----------



## Manue (8 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma non ne sto facendo un discorso di milanese o calabrese, sto dicendo che è importante non far nascere altri focolai perchè molto probabilmente dovremo attingere a medici di altre zone.
> Quindi se questi soggetti vanno via e fanno nascere focolai altrove non ti fanno un favore ma arrecano un danno anche a te perchè perdi medici e posti letto di altre zone e che potrebbero servire.
> Tra non molto la lombardia deve giocoforza richiedere medici o disponibilità di posti letto ad altre regioni.
> Lo sai che sono stati bloccati veterinari, farmacisti , oss, dentisti e altro personale sanitario riconducibile all'ordine dei medici per garantire assistenza sanitaria in una regione che pare in guerra??
> ...



Hai ragione, 
l’hanno detto proprio ieri che prima o poi si attingerà da altre regioni,

Il mio “mi fanno un favore” era una provocazione,
queste persone rischiano di rendersi responsabili per la morte di altre persone,
vanno blindate. 
Davvero una roba che mette a nudo quanto sia ignorante la gente.


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Marzo 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Non metto in dubbio le eccellenze che arrivano dal sud,
> per me possono arrivare da qualsiasi angolo dell’Italia...ma proprio tutti!
> 
> Metto in dubbio certi atteggiamenti che rischiano di fare uno stillicidio al sud,
> ...



Stai pur certo che condanno certi atteggiamenti,eccome,fossero anche miei parenti di ritorno dalla Lombardia,e ne ho tanti su da voi.


----------



## Jino (8 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mia suocera abita in provincia di Reggio Emilia, stamattina è andata al mare nelle Marche, tutto come se niente fosse, non c'era nessuno a controllare.
> 
> Io non ho parole.



Vedi, non c'è buon senso, c'è poco da fare. Qua o si mette una multa ad ogni individuo privo di cervello cosi ci finanziamo, oppure si deve arrivare a sparare colpi di avvertimento, ma si sa bastano le multe, quando tocchi il portafoglio cambia tutto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vedi, non c'è buon senso, c'è poco da fare. Qua o si mette una multa ad ogni individuo privo di cervello cosi ci finanziamo, oppure si deve arrivare a sparare colpi di avvertimento, ma si sa bastano le multe, quando tocchi il portafoglio cambia tutto.


Devono mettere l'esercito a bloccare le zone rosse.


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vedi, non c'è buon senso, c'è poco da fare. Qua o si mette una multa ad ogni individuo privo di cervello cosi ci finanziamo, oppure si deve arrivare a sparare colpi di avvertimento, ma si sa bastano le multe, quando tocchi il portafoglio cambia tutto.



Onestamente ora come ora non ho nulla da perdere, chiudo l'attività fino al 3 aprile, ma ovviamente mutuo tasse e bollette devo pagarle per intero, ciò vuol dire fallimento, licenziamento di chi lavora con me e chissà, per pagare dovrò forse vendere la casa e ciò che ho. Andrò a ristoranti e bar finchè avrò qualche spicciolo, poi vedremo. Che mi multino o che mi sparino, poco importa, sono finito in ogni caso.


----------



## Manue (8 Marzo 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Stai pur certo che condanno certi atteggiamenti,eccome,fossero anche miei parenti di ritorno dalla Lombardia,e ne ho tanti su da voi.



Pertanto,
se lo sottolineo io, l’ignoranza dei tuoi conterranei,
non buttarla su un discorso razzista,
semplicemente prendila come una condanna come fai tu.


----------



## el_gaucho (8 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Stanotte e' morta la zia di mia mamma. 76 anni, nessuna patologia, solo per coronavirus. Morta da sola senza i parenti, non avrà neanche un funerale.
> 
> Oltre a questo, che ha distrutto psicologicamente il malato della mia famiglia che sto assistendo, c'è il divieto che mi blocca tutti i parenti e gli amici di cui avrei bisogno per assistenza, e ovviamente la paura di contrarre il virus che sarebbe immediatamente fatale per il mio caro, vista la sua patologia.
> 
> Ora ho bisogno d idarmi uno schiaffo, reagire, e capire cosa sta succedendo.



Sentite condoglianze. Ogni altro commento e’ superfluo. Situazione surreale che lascia senza parole.


----------



## Mika (8 Marzo 2020)

Il Decreto dice che la Lombardia e le provincie nel decreto sono sono chiuse in quanto le persone fisiche non possono entrare e uscire dal territorio se non per motivi importantissimi e ora Conte a TGCOM24 ha detto che la Lombardia e le provincie suddette non sono chiuse. Ma smentiscono il giorno dopo quello che firmano?


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Marzo 2020)

Un mio collaboratore è letteralmente sparito da ieri sera. Questa mattina finalmente risponde e come se nulla fosse " Son tornato a Napoli, se devo morire muoio qua ( scherzando ) ". 

No forse non ti è chiaro che sei andato li a portare il virus e a far morire pure tutti gli altri. La paura fa fare veramente delle stupidate.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Marzo 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il Decreto dice che la Lombardia e le provincie nel decreto sono sono chiuse in quanto le persone fisiche non possono entrare e uscire dal territorio se non per motivi importantissimi e ora Conte a TGCOM24 ha detto che la Lombardia e le provincie suddette non sono chiuse. Ma smentiscono il giorno dopo quello che firmano?



Risenti bene che ha confermato quello che c'è nel decreto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Risenti bene che ha confermato quello che c'è nel decreto.



Si ma non è stato attuato, mia suocera stamane è andata allegramente al mare nelle Marche ed è residente in provincia di Reggio Emilia, non l'ha fermata nessuno, non c'erano ne blocchi ne controlli.


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Marzo 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Pertanto,
> se lo sottolineo io, l’ignoranza dei tuoi conterranei,
> non buttarla su un discorso razzista,
> semplicemente prendila come una condanna come fai tu.



Il tuo primo post lasciava intendere dell'astio,non a caso te l'ha fatto notare anche qualche altro utente,se tu sei razzista o meno non devi dar conto a me,se lo sei ci convivi tu con l'esserlo.L'ignoranza dilaga dovunque,sia tra i miei conterranei che prendono aerei e treni per tornare giù(dove il 90% non seguirà alcun protocollo),sia tra i tuoi concittadini che ieri affollavano la zona dei Navigli.L'italiano medio è ignorante e menefreghista,indipendentemente dalla provenienza.


----------



## Mika (8 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Risenti bene che ha confermato quello che c'è nel decreto.



Ma l'ha spiegato malissimo allora... io ho compreso che solo le provincie già in zona rossa sono chiuse e le altre province della Lombardia no. Chiedo scusa allora.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Marzo 2020)

Ragazzi poco fa c'era un inviato in stazione centrale a Milano, intervistavano la gente che diceva che sta partendo e nessuno gli chiede ne il motivo ne dove va... POCO FA! Cioè di cosa stiamo parlando esattamente?


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2020)

ragazzi,fino a domani non può entrare in vigore nulla purtroppo.
ho detto ieri sera che oggi sarebbe stato un giorno buio per il paese


----------



## Manue (8 Marzo 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Il tuo primo post lasciava intendere dell'astio,non a caso te l'ha fatto notare anche qualche altro utente,se tu sei razzista o meno non devi dar conto a me,se lo sei ci convivi tu con l'esserlo.L'ignoranza dilaga dovunque,sia tra i miei conterranei che prendono aerei e treni per tornare giù(dove il 90% non seguirà alcun protocollo),sia tra i tuoi concittadini che ieri affollavano la zona dei Navigli.L'italiano medio è ignorante e menefreghista,indipendentemente dalla provenienza.



Difficile per me essere razzista quando ho una madre campana e un padre pugliese...
cugini e amici come fratelli che vivono al sud...nonni, quelli non più...

Ho espresso il mio concetto rimanendo in topic, 
se si fosse aperto un topic sugli anziani che affollano i supermercati milanesi,
avrei detto la mia anche in quel caso.


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2020)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi poco fa c'era un inviato in stazione centrale a Milano, intervistavano la gente che diceva che sta partendo e nessuno gli chiede ne il motivo ne dove v
> a... POCO FA! Cioè di cosa stiamo parlando esattamente?



Un Governo di assassini. Hanno condannato questa nazione


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Stanotte e' morta la zia di mia mamma. 76 anni, nessuna patologia, solo per coronavirus. Morta da sola senza i parenti, non avrà neanche un funerale.
> 
> Oltre a questo, che ha distrutto psicologicamente il malato della mia famiglia che sto assistendo, c'è il divieto che mi blocca tutti i parenti e gli amici di cui avrei bisogno per assistenza, e ovviamente la paura di contrarre il virus che sarebbe immediatamente fatale per il mio caro, vista la sua patologia.
> 
> Ora ho bisogno d idarmi uno schiaffo, reagire, e capire cosa sta succedendo.



Le mie sincere condoglianze. Non so veramente che altro dirti dopo quello che hai scritto ... mi spiace.


----------



## Milanforever63 (8 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Vedo che non si perde mai occasione per sputare sul proprio paese, eh?
> 
> È difficile fare misure cinesi se non sei una dittatura come la Cina.
> 
> Guardando i numeri la Francia ha tipo una settimana di ritardo rispetto a noi, la Germania due. Vedrete che fra qualche giorno anche lì ci sarà lo stesso esatto bordello che stiamo vedendo ora. Esattamente come si era visto per i supermercati qualche giorno fa, che sono stati assaltati ovunque, non solo in Italia.



è giorni che me lo auguro per quelle merxe .. purtropo non accade .. e nella palta ci rimaniamo solo noi


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2020)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi poco fa c'era un inviato in stazione centrale a Milano, intervistavano la gente che diceva che sta partendo e nessuno gli chiede ne il motivo ne dove va... POCO FA! Cioè di cosa stiamo parlando esattamente?



A questo punto l'unica speranza è un colpo di stato dei militari.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Marzo 2020)

A Sanremo i piazzali dei camper sono stati riempiti stanotte da famiglie lombarde in fuga. Mi auguro vivamente che ognuno di questi venga denunciato


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A questo punto l'unica speranza è un colpo di stato dei militari.



Intanto il governo attuale è frutto di un colpo di stato (che ne segue altri precedenti) del PD/5s. Voglio dire. Roba da Itagliani.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (8 Marzo 2020)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi poco fa c'era un inviato in stazione centrale a Milano, intervistavano la gente che diceva che sta partendo e nessuno gli chiede ne il motivo ne dove va... POCO FA! Cioè di cosa stiamo parlando esattamente?




Governo di incapaci , avrebbero dovuto attuare protocolli di sicurezza *maggiori* SUBITO, invece sono constantemente in ritardo.
Il governatore Fontana ha appena dichiarato "avrei voluto misure più rigide "


----------



## Igniorante (8 Marzo 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Meritiamo l'estinzione.



Questo non lo avevo ancora visto, è una situazione quasi grottesca per come si sta sviluppando. 
Lo stesso vale per quelli che scappavano in treno. 
A me personalmente mai verrebbe in mente di lasciare il paese in cui abito rischiando di andare a contagiare il resto d'Italia, neanche se fossi l'unico sano tra mille residenti.
Piuttosto ci si chiude in casa e si chiede aiuto allo Stato per avere assistenza, cibo ecc...
A me veramente cadono le braccia.


----------



## Milanforever63 (8 Marzo 2020)

.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come documentato QUI http://www.milanworld.net/chiusa-tu...ovince-zona-rossa-vt87060-14.html#post2021279 ed anche da Fanpage, centinaia di persone sono in fuga dalla Lombardia (ma anche da altre province in zona rossa), in queste ore, dopo che il Governo ha annunciato il decreto per la chiusura completa della regione.
> 
> Si tratta di tutte persone residenti in Lombardia, regione focolaio del contagio da coronavirus, e quindi potenzialmente infette. Si rischia un disastro totale e l'esplosione di nuovi focolai in altre regioni.
> 
> *Appello di Emiliano (Puglia):"Voi che siete scappati dalla Lombardia tornate indietro. Non portate il virus qui".*



Tutta gente da identificare uno ad uno e sbattere in galera per attentato alla sicurezza nazionale. Criminali.


----------



## mabadi (8 Marzo 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Tutta gente da identificare uno ad uno e sbattere in galera per attentato alla sicurezza nazionale. Criminali.



Serve almeno un anno di Duce


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Serve almeno un anno di Duce



Servono minimo due generazioni di pesante repressione. Il minimo indispensabile per eliminare il corrente modo di fare dalla testa delle persone, facendo sì che i giovani di adesso arrivino alla vecchiaia e non riescano a trasmettere alle progenie.

Dopo solo pochi anni si ritornerebbe immediatamente a fare baldoria più di prima, maledicendo il breve periodo nel quale si è stati obbligati a rigare dritto.

Spiace ma è così.


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2020)

*"'Enac informa che tutte le infrastrutture aeroportuali, comprese quelle all'interno delle zone soggette a restrizioni, sono aperte e operative, come da indicazioni del Comitato Operativo della Protezione Civile".*


Ansa


----------



## Aron (8 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come documentato QUI http://www.milanworld.net/chiusa-tu...ovince-zona-rossa-vt87060-14.html#post2021279 ed anche da Fanpage, centinaia di persone sono in fuga dalla Lombardia (ma anche da altre province in zona rossa), in queste ore, dopo che il Governo ha annunciato il decreto per la chiusura completa della regione.
> 
> Si tratta di tutte persone residenti in Lombardia, regione focolaio del contagio da coronavirus, e quindi potenzialmente infette. Si rischia un disastro totale e l'esplosione di nuovi focolai in altre regioni.
> 
> *Appello di Emiliano (Puglia):"Voi che siete scappati dalla Lombardia tornate indietro. Non portate il virus qui".*



Classe politica di incapaci.
Quando mettere in quarentena casalinga i bambini cinesi delle scuole era considerato un atto fascista e razzista, in quel momento e forse anche prima avrebbero dovuto tagliare la testa al toro e bloccare tutto per almeno due settimane.
Avrebbero limitato i danni sanitari ed economici, invece tra sottovalutazione del problema, provvedimenti tardivi e/o superflui, e inettitudine generale, hanno combinato un vero e proprio disastro.

Occhio che non mi stupirebbe vedere l’OMS prendere il controllo (ufficiale o meno) del nostro governo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> *"'Enac informa che tutte le infrastrutture aeroportuali, comprese quelle all'interno delle zone soggette a restrizioni, sono aperte e operative, come da indicazioni del Comitato Operativo della Protezione Civile".*
> 
> 
> Ansa


Ma so malati di mente?


----------



## Mille e una notte (8 Marzo 2020)

Chi ha fatto uscire la bozza prima del tempo andrebbe sanzionato


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Marzo 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Chi ha fatto uscire la bozza prima del tempo andrebbe sanzionato



a quanto pare è stato l'addetto stampa a rilasciare la notizia prima del tempo alla CNN


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Marzo 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Chi ha fatto uscire la bozza prima del tempo andrebbe sanzionato



a quanto pare è stato l'addetto stampa della regione Lombardia a rilasciare la notizia prima del tempo alla CNN


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2020)

Aron ha scritto:


> Classe politica di incapaci.
> Quando mettere in quarentena casalinga i bambini cinesi delle scuole era considerato un atto fascista e razzista, in quel momento e forse anche prima avrebbero dovuto tagliare la testa al toro e bloccare tutto per almeno due settimane.
> Avrebbero limitato i danni sanitari ed economici, invece tra sottovalutazione del problema, provvedimenti tardivi e/o superflui, e inettitudine generale, hanno combinato un vero e proprio disastro.
> 
> Occhio che non mi stupirebbe vedere l’OMS prendere il controllo (ufficiale o meno) del nostro governo.



Già lo hanno preso. Quel Ricciardi (Che comunque non mi pare tutto sto genio) è praticamente il nuovo Ministro della Sanità.


----------



## Mille e una notte (8 Marzo 2020)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> a quanto pare è stato l'addetto stampa a rilasciare la notizia prima del tempo alla CNN


Ha sulla coscienza gli eventi delle ultime ore


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Marzo 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Ha sulla coscienza gli eventi delle ultime ore



sciacallaggio politico della lega che potrebbe costare carissimo purtroppo


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2020)

purtroppo ieri tra le 19 e le 21 si è letto su tante fonti di informazione.

comunque ora i governatori delle regionali meridionali sono tutti in allarme e contro il governo.
possono far poco rispetto ai poteri nazionali sulla mobilità.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> purtroppo ieri tra le 19 e le 21 si è letto su tante fonti di informazione.
> 
> comunque ora i governatori delle regionali meridionali sono tutti in allarme e contro il governo.
> possono far poco rispetto ai poteri nazionali sulla mobilità.



il problema è che a far uscire la notizia prima del previsto, andando di fatto a vanificare l'utilità del blocco, è stata la regione lombardia...


----------



## Mille e una notte (8 Marzo 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Comunque tutto perchè di base siamo un popolo viziato, senza un minimo di buon senso, senza un minimo di amore verso la collettività. Io non so cosa ci sia di cosi difficile nell'accettare di stare quindici, venti, trenta giorni in casa ed uscire solamente per il minimo indispensabile, davvero non lo capisco.


Non si riesce a ficcare nella testa delle persone che, per un periodo da definire, ogni singolo cittadino italiano, sul suolo italiano, deve evitare qualunque genere di uscita non necessaria. Che non sia lavoro, salute, alimentari.

Che poi...un esempio completamente a caso: qualcuno penserà ai danni all'economia degli esercizi commerciali. A me vengono in mente tutte quelle persone che vanno nei centri commerciali solamente a fare un giro. Se vanno o non vanno non cambia una mazza all'economia. Cambia che rischiano solamente di infettare o infettarsi. 

Non si riesce proprio a tenere il sedere sulla sedia quantomeno per un 15 giorni. Non ce la fanno. A me continua a fare impressione 'sta cosa.


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> il problema è che a far uscire la notizia prima del previsto, andando di fatto a vanificare l'utilità del blocco, è stata la regione lombardia...



Ma è confermata sta cosa? io fino a stamattina avevo letto in giro che fosse stato Casalino, ma sono sincero, non sono andato a cercare molte notizie a riguardo, ho già le balle che girano a sufficienza


----------



## danjr (8 Marzo 2020)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> il problema è che a far uscire la notizia prima del previsto, andando di fatto a vanificare l'utilità del blocco, è stata la regione lombardia...





Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma è confermata sta cosa? io fino a stamattina avevo letto in giro che fosse stato Casalino, ma sono sincero, non sono andato a cercare molte notizie a riguardo, ho già le balle che girano a sufficienza


Pare che alla CNN sia stata la regione lombardia, ma le prime a pubblicarla sono stati altri giornali italiani


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma è confermata sta cosa? io fino a stamattina avevo letto in giro che fosse stato Casalino, ma sono sincero, non sono andato a cercare molte notizie a riguardo, ho già le balle che girano a sufficienza



è apparso prima sulle pagine dei social di salvini e co, e se vai sul sito della CNN c'è scritto che hanno ricevuto l'informazione dall'attento stampa della regione lombardia


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Non si riesce a ficcare nella testa delle persone che, per un periodo da definire, ogni singolo cittadino italiano, sul suolo italiano, deve evitare qualunque genere di uscita non necessaria. Che non sia lavoro, salute, alimentari.
> 
> Che poi...un esempio completamente a caso: qualcuno penserà ai danni all'economia degli esercizi commerciali. A me vengono in mente tutte quelle persone che vanno nei centri commerciali solamente a fare un giro. Se vanno o non vanno non cambia una mazza all'economia. Cambia che rischiano solamente di infettare o infettarsi.
> 
> Non si riesce proprio a tenere il sedere sulla sedia quantomeno per un 15 giorni. Non ce la fanno. A me continua a fare impressione 'sta cosa.



L'esempio che porti sui centri commerciali è azzeccatissimo, da ristoratore poi faccio un altro ragionamento, limitato al mio settore che nella mia zona andrà nella totale rovina, nei centri commerciali ci sono sempre gli stessi negozi, i potenti, Tezenis, intimissimi, apple, mediaworld, zara ecc ecc ecc. non aveva più senso incentivare piuttosto i piccoli negozi e chiudere definitivamente i centri commerciali? Ora da me hanno chiuso tutti i pub, bar e ristoranti invece possono lavorare dalle 6 alle 18 (per i ristoranti ovviamente si parla di fare solo il pranzo, mentre a giovarne sono i soliti colossi tipo Mcdonalds che lavora proprio in quelle fasce orarie), non avrebbe piu senso cercare di limitare i danni nei piccoli invece che favorire sempre gli stessi colossi? E' sbagliato il mio ragionamento?


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Pare che alla CNN sia stata la regione lombardia, ma le prime a pubblicarla sono stati altri giornali italiani



grazie, non sapevo di questa cosa


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> è apparso prima sulle pagine dei social di salvini e co, e se vai sul sito della CNN c'è scritto che hanno ricevuto l'informazione dall'attento stampa della regione lombardia



Non avevo letto, bella cag.ata hanno combinato


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Ha sulla coscienza gli eventi delle ultime ore





Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> sciacallaggio politico della lega che potrebbe costare carissimo purtroppo



Sì, ragazzi, io non sono leghista o Salviniano, però, dai, non è possibile dare sempre la responsabilità all'altra parte.

L'altra parte è OPPOSIZIONE. Qui invece c'è un GOVERNO. Se non sei in grado in mettere al sicuro il bene della nazione, VAI A CASA.

E subentra un altro. Se non fa bene, a casa pure lui, e si va avanti. Qui siamo all'assurdo che è tutto meno che colpa di chi ha le responsabilità.

Indipendentemente da chi fa uscire le notizie, o altri dettagli, se si manifesta l'emergenza, agisci. Se vedi assembramenti di persone a prendere il treno, chiami subito le FFSS e gli imponi il blocco, e mandi l'esercito per dissuadere, eventualmente con la forza. Non aspetti l'iter di provvedimenti che durano una settimana di burocrazie. C'è la legge marziale e va applicata, con decisione.

Sì, con la forza, che tutti hanno paura di usare quando veramente serve per il bene di tutti.

Forza che invece viene costantemente usata da cittadini incapaci e criminali, che vengono invece protetti e che rischiano di esacerbare la diffusione del virus. Si potrà usare la forza, oppure è "inopportuno" e "non bello"?


----------



## Igniorante (8 Marzo 2020)

Spero che al sud abbiano le palle abbastanza grosse da presidiare pesantemente le stazioni.
In caso contrario, con la mentalità "aperta" e la scarsa sanità che hanno, in una settimana raddoppieranno i contagiati e i morti del nord.


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, ragazzi, io non sono leghista o Salviniano, però, dai, non è possibile dare sempre la responsabilità all'altra parte.
> 
> L'altra parte è OPPOSIZIONE. Qui invece c'è un GOVERNO. Se non sei in grado in mettere al sicuro il bene della nazione, VAI A CASA.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, ragazzi, io non sono leghista o Salviniano, però, dai, non è possibile dare sempre la responsabilità all'altra parte.
> 
> L'altra parte è OPPOSIZIONE. Qui invece c'è un GOVERNO. Se non sei in grado in mettere al sicuro il bene della nazione, VAI A CASA.
> 
> ...



opposizione? in lombardia governa la lega, e se qualcuno della lega per mero sciacallaggio politico combina casini è giusto farlo presente. A me del viscido salvini o di zingaretti che fa lo spendido e poi si piglia il virus frega meno di zero, pero i fatti questo dicono: gli intelligentoni in regione lombardia hanno spifferrato il decreto rendendolo vano


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2020)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> opposizione? in lombardia governa la lega, e se qualcuno della lega per mero sciacallaggio politico combina casini è giusto farlo presente. A me del viscido salvini o di zingaretti che fa lo spendido e poi si piglia il virus frega meno di zero, pero i fatti questo dicono: gli intelligentoni in regione lombardia hanno spifferrato il decreto rendendolo vano



Benissimo. Ma la Lombardia è una parte dell'Italia, per quanto importante. Vedi la situazione e intervieni, destituendo laddove necessario e imponendo sanzioni laddove necessario. Frega niente dell'origine del male, il male si è manifestato e devi porre rimedio.

Se non sai che esistono dietro ogni angolo gli intelligentoni che minano la sicurezza nazionale, allora la politica e il comando non sono mestieri addatti a te.

Così interviene un goverrno deciso e risoluto, e così ottiene fiducia e approvazione. Altrimenti è tutto facile, la Lombardia fa quello che gli pare e tu te ne lavi le mani. Allora vai a comandare il nulla, visto che ogni regione si gestisce per conto suo.

Poi, dopo, si fanno i conti, e si fa pagare pesantemente chi ha sbagliato. Per ora procedi, senza fare il bambino piagnucolone.


----------



## Aron (8 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come documentato QUI http://www.milanworld.net/chiusa-tu...ovince-zona-rossa-vt87060-14.html#post2021279 ed anche da Fanpage, centinaia di persone sono in fuga dalla Lombardia (ma anche da altre province in zona rossa), in queste ore, dopo che il Governo ha annunciato il decreto per la chiusura completa della regione.
> 
> Si tratta di tutte persone residenti in Lombardia, regione focolaio del contagio da coronavirus, e quindi potenzialmente infette. Si rischia un disastro totale e l'esplosione di nuovi focolai in altre regioni.
> 
> *Appello di Emiliano (Puglia):"Voi che siete scappati dalla Lombardia tornate indietro. Non portate il virus qui".*




A mio parere comunque questo virus che è comparso velocemente e all’improvviso (e che secondo me è uscito per negligenza da un laboratorio), sparirà altrettanto velocemente e all’improvviso nel giro di due/tre mesi.


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Marzo 2020)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Spero che al sud abbiano le palle abbastanza grosse da presidiare pesantemente le stazioni.
> In caso contrario, con la mentalità "aperta" e la scarsa sanità che hanno, in una settimana raddoppieranno i contagiati e i morti del nord.



Si,speraci.Oggi alcune stazioni in Calabria erano affollate di genitori che attendevano i figli di ritorno dal nord,le lasagne erano già in tavola e i 20-30 parenti già accomodati.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2020)

Grazie a tutti ragazzi. Tornerò, più forte di prima.

Un'informazione di servizio sui blocchi in Emilia: al momento non sono attivi perchè la prefettura locale ne sta discutendo con il governo.
Si asuspica siano blocchi collocati con buon senso, che per esempio non ostacolino i miei 5 minuti di auto assolutamente necessari da una regione all'altra ma che castighino in modo severo chi fa il furbo veramente.

Blocchi a caselli autostradali, aereoporti e stazioni pare siano già sicuri.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Marzo 2020)

*Don Mario Pieracci a Domenica in: "Io continuerò a fare le messe, nonostante il decreto".

Inevitabile la contrarietà della conduttrice Mara Venier.*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Don Mario Pieracci a Domenica in: "Io continuerò a fare le messe, nonostante il decreto".
> 
> Inevitabile la contrarietà della conduttrice Mara Venier.*


Ora Mara sta chiamando il vicario in diretta. Che trash!


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ora Mara sta chiamando il vicario in diretta. Che trash!



Gli prenderà sicuramente un attacco di tosse in diretta.


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Don Mario Pieracci a Domenica in: "Io continuerò a fare le messe, nonostante il decreto".
> 
> Inevitabile la contrarietà della conduttrice Mara Venier.*



Eh già, le cose importanti sono queste, mica garantire il posto di lavoro alle persone, evviva la messa


----------



## fabri47 (8 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Gli prenderà sicuramente un attacco di tosse in diretta.


Alla fine il vicario al telefono ha confermato che le messe non devono essere fatte e Don Mario prima ha detto "obbedisco" e poi era sul punto di cambiare idea e quando la Venier ha terminato lo spazio ha detto al prete "non fare le messe, sennò ti vengo dietro" o una cosa del genere  .


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Marzo 2020)

Trovo allucinante che siate d'accordo col provvedimento e pure vorreste l'applicazione della forza per farlo rispettare. Le macro zone rosse sono inutili. Il virus circola da tempo, in tantissimi son già stati contagiati e nemmeno lo sanno. Non si può mettere in ginoccio un intero Paese e togliere i diritti per un'influenza più virulenta del solito, il morbillo è più pericoloso per esempio, non è ebola o colera eh. Siete tutti terrorizzati dai mass-media: vanno prese delle misure ma non di questa portata. Se credete che il governo stia agendo per il bene degli Italiani state freschi.


----------



## Tobi (8 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Eh già, le cose importanti sono queste, mica garantire il posto di lavoro alle persone, evviva la messa



pensa che nel 2020 c'è ancora chi crede che la preghiera ti salva il fondoschiena da ste robe...


----------



## Igniorante (8 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Don Mario Pieracci a Domenica in: "Io continuerò a fare le messe, nonostante il decreto".
> 
> Inevitabile la contrarietà della conduttrice Mara Venier.*



dopo i clerico-fascisti, i clerico-anarchici


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> pensa che nel 2020 c'è ancora chi crede che la preghiera ti salva il fondoschiena da ste robe...



Non li critico eh, alla fine non fanno del male a nessuno e se può servire a dar loro sollievo fanno bene a farlo, quello che mi manda in bestia è il dare la priorità a queste cose piuttosto che fare qualcosa di concreto per chi è in difficoltà. Non parlo tanto dei fedeli, ma di quei vescovi che vivono nell'oro. Punto di vista ottuso forse ma questo è il mio pensiero


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Trovo allucinante che siate d'accordo col provvedimento e pure vorreste l'applicazione della forza per farlo rispettare. Le macro zone rosse sono inutili. Il virus circola da tempo, in tantissimi son già stati contagiati e nemmeno lo sanno. Non si può mettere in ginoccio un intero Paese e togliere i diritti per un'influenza più virulenta del solito, il morbillo è più pericoloso per esempio, non è ebola o colera eh. Siete tutti terrorizzati dai mass-media: vanno prese delle misure ma non di questa portata. Se credete che il governo stia agendo per il bene degli Italiani state freschi.


Ancora con questa storia dell'influenza?!


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Trovo allucinante che siate d'accordo col provvedimento e pure vorreste l'applicazione della forza per farlo rispettare. Le macro zone rosse sono inutili. Il virus circola da tempo, in tantissimi son già stati contagiati e nemmeno lo sanno. Non si può mettere in ginoccio un intero Paese e togliere i diritti per un'influenza più virulenta del solito, il morbillo è più pericoloso per esempio, non è ebola o colera eh. Siete tutti terrorizzati dai mass-media: vanno prese delle misure ma non di questa portata. Se credete che il governo stia agendo per il bene degli Italiani state freschi.



Il problema c'è ed è reale, questo non lo discuto, ma questo decreto è a mio avviso osceno in primo luogo perchè tutt'ora non è chiaro, gente (forse stupida, e mi ci metto in mezzo pure io) che vive a Treviso ma lavora a Padova tutt'ora non sa se può lavorare domani o se è ufficialmente chiusa in casa. Riguardo alla chiusura dei locali vedo che i bei mcdonalds lavoreranno come sempre mentre i piccoli locali e ristoranti italiani sono chiusi o decimati, chiusi anche i negozi, sempre piccoli, ma i centri commerciali aperti, è vero, solo dal lunedi al venerdi... ma se la gente non va a scuola e non lavora e questi sono aperti.... facciamo 2+2... un decreto fatto con il cu.lo e scritto coi piedi tanto per far vedere che "prendono provvedimenti" secondo me. Ho una voglia di spaccare la faccia a sti cogli.oni che levatevi proprio


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ancora con questa storia dell'influenza?!



E' definita influenza, è un virus influenzale, come le SARS precedenti, ma non mi pare che si fosse instaurata la dittatura per l'aviaria e la suina.


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

Lombardia e Veneto sono in svendita al miglior offerente, non vedo altra spiegazione


----------



## mabadi (8 Marzo 2020)

giusto per fare un calcolo ipotetico -la matematica non la studio da una vita- ipotizzando che ogni persona possa contagiare 4 persone e che il contagio per semplicità del calcolo avvengano tutti lo stesso giorno. 
Che in Italia ci siano stati 3 pazienti 0.
quindi avremmo 12 il primo giorno 48 il secondo ecc.
In quanti giorni si contagerebbe l'intera popolazione di 60 000 000, di persone?
Naturalmente poi bisognerebbe considerare moltissimi altri parametri, ma giusto per capire anche con una percentuale di errore del 50% quanti soggetti contagiati ci potrebbero realmente essere.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Marzo 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> giusto per fare un calcolo ipotetico -la matematica non la studio da una vita- ipotizzando che ogni persona possa contagiare 4 persone e che il contagio per semplicità del calcolo avvengano tutti lo stesso giorno.
> Che in Italia ci siano stati 3 pazienti 0.
> quindi avremmo 12 il primo giorno 48 il secondo ecc.
> In quanti giorni si contagerebbe l'intera popolazione di 60 000 000, di persone?
> Naturalmente poi bisognerebbe considerare moltissimi altri parametri, ma giusto per capire anche con una percentuale di errore del 50% quanti soggetti contagiati ci potrebbero realmente essere.



Se ogni giorno un contagiato ne contagia altri 2, in un mese i contagiati sono 1 miliardo e passa.


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Marzo 2020)

Qualcuno se la ride


----------



## mabadi (8 Marzo 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Se ogni giorno un contagiato ne contagia altri 2, in un mese i contagiati sono 1 miliardo e passa.



ok quindi almeno il 50% della popolazione è già contagiata.
Vuoi che in 60 giorni con la capacità di riprodursi che ha il virus non si siano contagiati almeno il 50% delle persone ubicate nei grandi centri urbani.
Secondo me in Cina i contagi si sono ridotti perchè lo hanno preso tutti e chi doveva mostrare i sintomi li ha mostrati.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2020)

Intanto mia suocera è rientrata in zona rossa come nulla fosse, nessuno a controllare al casello, niente di niente. È un paese di ciarlatani.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Marzo 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> ok quindi almeno il 50% della popolazione è già contagiata.
> Vuoi che in 60 giorni con la capacità di riprodursi che ha il virus non si sia contagiata almeno il 50% delle persone ubicate nei grandi centri urbani.
> Secondo me in Cina i contagi si sono ridotti perchè lo hanno preso tutti e chi doveva mostrare i sintomi li ha mostrati.



Se si voleva contenerlo si dovevano chiudere subito le frontiere e mettere in quarantena prolungata tutti quelli che rientravano in Italia, invece Conte disse eh no non si possono chiudere le frontiere! Ora però chiude regioni e province... con 3 mesi di carcere per chi prova ad evadere...


----------



## markjordan (8 Marzo 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> ok quindi almeno il 50% della popolazione è già contagiata.
> Vuoi che in 60 giorni con la capacità di riprodursi che ha il virus non si siano contagiati almeno il 50% delle persone ubicate nei grandi centri urbani.
> Secondo me in Cina i contagi si sono ridotti perchè lo hanno preso tutti e chi doveva mostrare i sintomi li ha mostrati.


i virus non li fermi , cominciano a calare quando hanno toccato il 15-20% di una popolazione
epidemiologo oms


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Se si voleva contenerlo si dovevano chiudere subito le frontiere e mettere in quarantena prolungata tutti quelli che rientravano in Italia, invece Conte disse eh no non si possono chiudere le frontiere! Ora però chiude regioni e province... con 3 mesi di carcere per chi prova ad evadere...



Demolizione delle suddette regioni, vogliono svenderci.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2020)

Vo' non è piu zona rossa, tolti alcuni check point anche nel lodigiano, boh prima fanno una cosa poi accade tutt'altro.


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vo' non è piu zona rossa, tolti alcuni check point anche nel lodigiano, boh prima fanno una cosa poi accade tutt'altro.



Vo' finisce la quarantena oggi, era in programma la cosa. Ma fare le 3 province è una condanna a morte ... non riesco a capacitarmi di questo


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Vo' finisce la quarantena oggi, era in programma la cosa. Ma fare le 3 province è una condanna a morte ... non riesco a capacitarmi di questo



Le misure sono necessarie, purtroppo bisogna stringere i denti, paradossalmente più sono stringenti e più velocemente finirà questa storia e potremo tornare a respirare.


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Le misure sono necessarie, purtroppo bisogna stringere i denti, paradossalmente più sono stringenti e più velocemente finirà questa storia e potremo tornare a respirare.



Non passerà, al 3 aprile faranno proroghe, ormai siamo spacciati, almeno noi onesti lavoratori


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non passerà, al 3 aprile faranno proroghe, ormai siamo spacciati, almeno noi onesti lavoratori



Se la gente continua a comportarsi come se nulla fosse non finirà no.


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se la gente continua a comportarsi come se nulla fosse non finirà no.



La gente continuerà a farsi i cax.xi propri, sopratutto chi non è toccato dalla crisi economica che stiamo affrontando, i dati peggioreranno perchè è normale che sia così, un migliormento ci sarà, certo, ma più in la, penso verso l'estate. Troppo tardi per me e molti altri, chissà se ne vedremo i frutti e come saremo messi


----------



## Zenos (8 Marzo 2020)

Intanto solo in Lombardia:
4189 positivi
550 guariti
257 deceduti


----------



## unbreakable (8 Marzo 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Intanto:
> 4189 positivi
> 550 guariti
> 257 deceduti



ma e' normale 113 morti in piu' rispetto a ieri ?sono una cifra esgaerata..


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> ma e' normale 113 morti in piu' rispetto a ieri ?sono una cifra esgaerata..



ieri erano 233 ma non vorrei dire inesattezze

edit, erano 233 confermo, sono 24 in più


----------



## Zenos (8 Marzo 2020)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> ma e' normale 113 morti in piu' rispetto a ieri ?sono una cifra esgaerata..



103 in più.inoltre in Lombardia sono riusciti a ricavare altri 497 posti in terapia intensiva.


----------



## Zenos (8 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> ieri erano 233 ma non vorrei dire inesattezze
> 
> edit, erano 233 confermo, sono 24 in più



233 in tutta Italia ieri. Oggi 257 solo in Lombardia,103 in più nelle ultime 24h.


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

.


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> 233 in tutta Italia ieri. Oggi 257 solo in Lombardia,103 in più nelle ultime 24h.



Ah ok scusami, errore mio allora


----------



## Zenos (8 Marzo 2020)

Tra l'altro non hanno fatto ancora uscire i dati nazionali...ho un bruttissimo presentimento...


----------

